# Where is Keeperofthegood ("Keeps") ?



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Heven't seen Keeps posting recently.

He seems to have stopped posting around June 27th.

Has anyone been in contact with him lately.....or know how he is doing?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Jeff B. (Feb 20, 2010)

The last I've heard of him personally was June 24th by PM.
I just PM'd him with regards to this thread. Hopefully he'll reply or check in here.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I was wondering that myself.

I sure hope that he didn't take offence to my asshattery in his thread a while ago.
I was just being a smart ass. 8/

Come back here Keep!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Geez, I don't know either. 

Maybe he's practicing?

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Could just be on vacation?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

zurn said:


> Could just be on vacation?


'Tis the season.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

PMed him.

Community.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks Jeff B. and Mooh

Cheers

Dave


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

sorry for the really old bump
did anyone find out what happened to him?

hope nothing bad happened, seems odd that he'd stop coming around without saying anything


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

mike_oxbig said:


> sorry for the really old bump
> did anyone find out what happened to him?
> 
> hope nothing bad happened, seems odd that he'd stop coming around without saying anything


I've been wondering where he's been as well. Someone posted something negative about him awhile ago and that was the last I saw any of his posts.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

I hope it's something so simple

i spent a few minutes on google and have found a few other message boards asking where he went to. All of the online profiles i've found mention a deviantart page which has been deactivated. his lastFM account was accessed a month ago. At least he's alive. I sent him a message on his youtube account, but i have no idea when he accessed that last. if someone with a lastfm account feels like letting him know he's missed, here's his profile link

keeperofthegoodâ€™s Music Profile â€“ Users at Last.fm


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

mike_oxbig said:


> I hope it's something so simple
> 
> i spent a few minutes on google and have found a few other message boards asking where he went to. All of the online profiles i've found mention a deviantart page which has been deactivated. his lastFM account was accessed a month ago. At least he's alive. I sent him a message on his youtube account, but i have no idea when he accessed that last. if someone with a lastfm account feels like letting him know he's missed, here's his profile link
> 
> keeperofthegoodâ€™s Music Profile â€“ Users at Last.fm


I know funds were tight for Keeps, so it may be as simple as no computer or no access to the internet right now.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

keeps is fine, i just got off the phone with him.
all is well, hes just taking a break.
we had a great chat.
hes a good guy.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I know funds were tight for Keeps, so it may be as simple as no computer or no access to the internet right now.


That is true and you may very well be correct. The funds problem is due to an illness he has that does not allow him to sleep for long periods, if I remember correctly.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

fraser said:


> keeps is fine, i just got off the phone with him.
> all is well, hes just taking a break.
> we had a great chat.
> hes a good guy.


*@fraser * many thanks for this good news!!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Kaymicrager3 (Mar 21, 2020)

Hello? Please someone help me I can't find keeps (keeperofthegood) he is a very dear friend to me please help me my email is [email protected] I am so worried about him. He is very important to me we've been friends for many many many years please help me find him please  <3


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

It would seem that the last person in this forum to be in contact with "Keeps" was @fraser. Unfortunately, it appears that he has not logged in for about a year.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

If anyone does have contact information for him please don't share it without his blessing.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

davetcan said:


> If anyone does have contact information for him please don't share it without his blessing.


Yup. A woman from Kentucky joins this forum at 3:00 am desperately looking for someone. Mmmmm.....


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

GuitarT said:


> Yup. A woman from Kentucky joins this forum at 3:00 am desperately looking for someone. Mmmmm.....


I thought we had a one woman limit here


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

allthumbs56 said:


> I thought we had a one woman limit here


Please don’t assume my gender


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

vadsy said:


> Please don’t assume my gender


Sure thing.

Just whatever it is, don't reproduce


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

allthumbs56 said:


> Sure thing.
> 
> Just whatever it is, don't reproduce


We’re here, get used to it


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

vadsy said:


> We’re here, get used to it


Is "we" the correct pronoun for your "group"?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

davetcan said:


> Is "we" the correct pronoun for your "group"?


call it what you want,. pretty quick you'll be outnumbered


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

vadsy said:


> call it what you want,. pretty quick you'll be outnumbered


Now now, don't be encouraging hate crime.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

davetcan said:


> Now now, don't be encouraging hate crime.



Who said hate crime? Typical old-school mentality right there ....


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

vadsy said:


> Who said hate crime? Typical old-school mentality right there ....


_Really_ old school.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Older than olden times


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Older than dirt.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

weird flex but, ok


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

GuitarT said:


> Yup. A woman from Kentucky joins this forum at 3:00 am desperately looking for someone. Mmmmm.....


How did you get Kentucky? I got Jellytown (KY)


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

bzrkrage said:


> How did you get Kentucky? I got Jellytown (KY)


It's only bad if the doc has both hands on your shoulder and you can feel his breath in your ear.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

Hey!
How’s everyone?
This should sufficiently explain my absence


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

fraser said:


> Hey!
> How’s everyone?


How are you doing?

Have you been in touch with "Keeps"


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

Hey Greco, no, not since back when this thread started. I actually logged in to see if I still had my old pms with him, kay had mailed me. I have his old number but it is no longer in service.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

fraser said:


> Hey!
> How’s everyone?





greco said:


> Have you been in touch with "Keeps"





fraser said:


> kay had mailed me.


So Kay is legit?

Hope Keeps....


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

vadsy said:


> weird flex but, ok


Fuck, that is the worst commercial on TV right now. Suprising, given the rest of that series are pretty funny at least a couple times thru.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

keto said:


> Fuck, that is the worst commercial on TV right now. Suprising, given the rest of that series are pretty funny at least a couple times thru.


That’s why it fits so well in my string of responses given the parties involved


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

bzrkrage said:


> So Kay is legit?


It’s a real person, for sure. And seems genuinely concerned.
Given the whole situation and mails exchanged I have no reason to doubt her/his validity.
I was of no help in any case lol.


----------

